# 1366 x 768 zocken auf FullHD-Display?



## klauser81 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir nun dieses Sony Vaio Notebook mit FullHD-Display bestellt, als Allrounder mit gutem P/L, zum Surfen, Zocken und Serien schauen:

Intel® CoreTM i5-460M, 2,53GHz
320 GB Serial ATA (7200 U/Min)
4 GB 1066MHz DDR3-SDRAM
39,4 cm LCD, 1920x1080, Kamera
ATI MobilityRadeon HD5650 1GB
Nachdem ich darauf auch gerne halbwegs aktuelle Games spielen möchte, habe ich eine Frage:
Mir ist klar, dass die GraKa kein Full-HD Gaming erlaubt. Muss ich aber beim Zocken in 1366 x 768 auf dem Full-HD-Display mit unverhältnismäßigen Qualitätseinbußen rechnen? Anders gefragt, sollte ich hier lieber gleich zu einem Notebook mit HD-Ready-Display greifen (bei gleicher GraKa)? 

Was ist also besser: Gutes FullHD-Display mit Skalierung auf 1366 x 768 ODER HD-Ready-Display?

Über eine schnelle Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2010)

Als, ICh würd eher das nicht-FullHD Display nehme, da bei nem 15 Zöller (isses doch, oder? ) FullHD meiner Meinung nach eh viel zu fein ist. Bei vielen Anwendungen sind Fenster oder Smybole festgelegt von Ihrer Pixelgröße her, da sind dann Symbole, die bei nem 24 Zöller groß genug sind, bei dem 15er winzig, oder auch fenster sehr schmal usw. - selbst wenn die Anwendung die Möglichkeit bietet, "große Symbole" zu verwenden. Und für Filme ist das Display an sich auch zu klein, um einen wirklichen UNterschied zu HDReady zu sehen. 

Und es dürfte vermutlich ja auch preiswerter sein mit nur HDready?


Man könnte aber - um die Frage zu beantworten - auch bei einem Spiel eine geringere Auflösung einstellen, das Bild wird dann halt vom Display hochgerechnet, wird deswegen unschärfer, aber es hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. Dezember 2010)

hey ho, biste zufrieden mit deinem Vaio??

Ich wollte mir genau das selbe holen, kannste mir deine Erfahrungen mal schreiben.


----------



## Ezio (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde schon das Full HD nehmen, eine hohe Pixeldichte wie z.B. beim iPhone 4 willst du später nicht mehr missen und eine niedrigere Auflösung kannst du immer auswählen


----------



## Speedguru (23. Dezember 2010)

Würde mich auch interessiern wie der so ist!!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (23. Dezember 2010)

kann da nur son kleinen eindruck beisteuern.
war mal bei saturn und den gabs da in 15 zoll und 17 zoll.
beide mit full hd
das ist auf dem 17 perfekt
auf dem 15 ist das auch genial und kein stück zu fein. selbst die z-serie mit full-hd find ich absolut geil. so richtig klar und gestochen scharf.
wa mich aber am eb stört ist das  plastik, da es echt nur aus plastik besteht.
aber da kommt man sichn full-hd trailer drauf angucken, das war absolut geil. hab mal ohr direkt an lüfter gelegt um zu gucken wie laut das wird. ging voll durch. nicht anders als bei anderen notebooks


----------



## klauser81 (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten erstmal!

1. Kann noch nix zu dem NB sagen, hab ja erst bestellt und wollte wissen, ob ich evt noch die Konfiguration ändern soll bzw überhaupt stornieren und ein anderes nehmen soll, bevor es zu spät ist. Lieferung von Sony Online Store dauert leider ewig für selbst-konfigurierte Vaios. Die HD 5650 läuft halt bei allen Vaios nur mit 450Hz, aber sollte sich aber problemlos auf 550 rauffahren lassen.

2. Full HD oder HD-Ready Display: Preislich macht es keinen Unterschied (+ € 30 im Online Store) und das Full HD hat laut diverser Tests auch weit bessere Luminanz- und Kontrast-Werte. Wenn allerdings die Darstellung von Spielen 1366 x 768 auf dem Full-HD einen großen Qualitätsverlust mit sich bringt, könnten sie die zuvor genannten Vorteile wieder aufwiegen, was meint ihr? Dann würd' ich stattdessen wohl zum Acer Aspire 5742G-458G64Mnkk greifen.


----------



## foin (24. Dezember 2010)

full hd display ist schon gut, und man kann auch damit auf full hd zocken, aber ob man es macht ist ne andere frage, weil wenn man auf full hd zockt müsste man denke ich die anderen sachen stark runter drehen,... 
aber du kannst schon das display mit 1366x768 nehmen, denke das ist gut! 
Zumal sony für gute qualität steht^^


----------



## Hatuja (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das FullHD Display nehmen. Bei einer Pixelhöhe von nur 768 bist du ja von der Auflösung nur knapp an einem Netbook vorbei (1280x600)! Ich habe bei der Arbeit öfter mit solchen Dingern zu tun (also Auflösung von 1360x768). Das ist total nervig, da viele fester einfach zu groß sind, um sie vollständig mit 768 Pixeln darzustellen! Man muss dann immer das Fenster verkleinern und dann wie blöd scrollen (Wie bei einem Netbook halt)!
Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht viel von Sony halte (andere, die ich kenne haben aber auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht), kann ich dir nur sagen: Nimm AUF JEDEN FALL das FullHD- Display!
Mit dem HD- Ready wirst du auf lange Sicht nicht glücklich!

bei einem Guten Display fällts dann auch nicht auf, wenn du in HD-Ready Auflösung spielst, solange du das Seitenverhältnis beibehältst!


----------



## Dommerle (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde das mit Full HD nehmen und im Notfall in geringerer Auflösung zocken.


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2010)

Seh ich auch so, Pixel kamma nie genug haben, hab ja bei meinem 10" Netbook auch schon auf 720p geachtet.


----------



## AchtBit (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde nur dann Full HD nehmen, wenn die Kraka auch in der Lage ist, aktuelle Games gut spielbar in dieser Auflösung darzustellen. 

Interpolation ist Mist. Selbst wenn es bei manchen Spielen kaum sichtbar ist, wird der Unterschied im direkten Vergleich dennoch stark sichtbar sein. Sollte ein Game nicht meine native Res. unterstützen, verzichte ich lieber auf Interpolation indem ich das Stretching immer deaktiviert habe


----------



## NCphalon (24. Dezember 2010)

Naja glaub net, dass er mit der GraKa ernsthaft zocken will, der größte Vorteil dieser Auflösung is halt einfach, dass man mehr Platz hat.


----------



## AchtBit (24. Dezember 2010)

nene, je nach Quali des TFTs ist das Bild schon deutlich besser. Es ist ganz einfach schärfer. ich hatte 1440x1024(4:3) 15'' TFT in meinem Vorgänger Notebook. Das geile Bild vermiss ich schon etwas. Platz ist ein sekundärer Vorteil. Ich würde aber trotzdem, bei einem Full HD TFT, das Bild direkt sehen wollen, bevor ich mich zu einem Kauf entscheiden würde


----------



## Hatuja (24. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ist halt Ansichtssache. Aber da es ein Notebook ist würde ich lieber platz auf dem Desktop haben wollen, meine Programme ordentlich sehen können ohne ständig das Fenster kleiner schieben zu müssen und ständig horizontal und vertikal Scrollen zu müssen, jeden Pixel einzeln sehen zu können nur um mal bei einem Spielen die Maximale Bildqualität zu haben (limitiert durch den Grafikchip).
Und bei älteren Spielen könnte man mit niedrigeren Einstellungen ggf. auch in FullHD daddeln.
Denn selbst Desktopspiele wie Spider-Solitär machen absolut keinen Spaß, wenn der untere Rand immer hinter der Taskleite verschwindet.

Mit Full-HD kann man HD-Ready anzeigen lassen, mit HD-Ready aber kein Full-HD!

Mit FullHD kann man halt gut arbeiten und auch Videos sehen deutlich besser aus. Da nehme ich doch lieber in kauf, dass ich angenehm arbeiten kann aber bei Spielen vielleicht nicht die schönste Grafik habe, anstatt beim daddeln zwar die native Auflösung hab (die ich in einem Jahr aber auch runterdrehen muss) beim arbeiten oder rein beim Windows bedienen immer Frust schieben muss!


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

also ich würd sagen nimm die volle auflösung, ich habe gestern nen MacBook Pro 15" bekommen und muss sagen die 1440x700 oder was das ist sehen schon geil aus! 
ist bei apple aber auch nen super bildschirm...


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

zu hohe auflösung ist sowieso eher selten dass problem, wenn die objekte dann zu klein werden einfach die dpi anheben


----------



## tangtang (4. Januar 2011)

war mal bei saturn und den gabs da in 15 zoll und 17 zoll.


----------

